# Stop me before I go to Comcast



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

Our DirecTV commitment expires this coming June. I'm seriously thinking of buying a Tivo HD and signing up with Comcast at that time. I saw a demo of Tivo HD at Macworld and was pretty impressed. Sounds like we can hook it up to our Apple Airport Network and take advantage of a lot of stuff - Tivo 2 Go, Amazon Unboxed etc., plus get a lot more HD programming and keep using a Tivo. I'm having our HR10-250 "upgraded" to an HR20 or 21 this week, since it's a free upgrade with no additional commitment, I have no access to OTA locals, so the only way to see them in HD is to upgrade, but it seems to me Comcast may be the best option ultimately. We're currently paying about $100/month for "Total Choice Plus" and HBO/Showtime +DVR/HD fees etc. Has anyone else here made this switch? Good arguments for or against this plan?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It depends on your local Comcast. Here it stinks. But what's the rush? If your commitment expires in June, you can keep using DirecTV until you decide to switch (or not). You'll likely end up spending more going the cable route with a smaller selection of programming.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

There's no rush really, just thinking ahead. It just seems like ~$100/month is a lot and I was pretty impressed with all the TIVO HD stuff I saw from Macworld. Plus from all I've read, I'm anticipating I will not be too thrilled with the HR20/21. I could end up loving it I suppose, but we'll see. I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area. What's so awful about Comcast in your area?


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

rbro said:


> Our DirecTV commitment expires this coming June. I'm seriously thinking of buying a Tivo HD and signing up with Comcast at that time. I saw a demo of Tivo HD at Macworld and was pretty impressed. Sounds like we can hook it up to our Apple Airport Network and take advantage of a lot of stuff - Tivo 2 Go, Amazon Unboxed etc., plus get a lot more HD programming and keep using a Tivo. I'm having our HR10-250 "upgraded" to an HR20 or 21 this week, since it's a free upgrade with no additional commitment, I have no access to OTA locals, so the only way to see them in HD is to upgrade, but it seems to me Comcast may be the best option ultimately. We're currently paying about $100/month for "Total Choice Plus" and HBO/Showtime +DVR/HD fees etc. Has anyone else here made this switch? Good arguments for or against this plan?


I think we need to say goodbye....

if you are REALLY set on TiVo, you might not lie the HR20/21. If you have an open mind and your are of sound mind you might be satisfied to extremely happy!


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Comcast in the Bay Area is in the process of upgrading some of the communities which have had very limited HD. Make sure your community has been upgraded, here is a good forum to ask. Even if your community has been upgraded you won't get the amount of HD that DirecTV offers with mpeg4 equipment.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

rbro said:


> I'm having our HR10-250 "upgraded" to an HR20 or 21 this week, since it's a free upgrade with no additional commitment,


You should make very sure that you're not accepting a new two year commitment with your HR20. It only takes a mix-up from a CSR and you'll have a very bad day ahead of you.

We switch to a TiVo HD with WOW cable and we're very pleased to have TiVo with all the functionality we've been missing with DTV.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Just go to cable before DirecTV screws you again. DirecTV WILL nickel and dime you to death.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

nrc said:


> You should make very sure that you're not accepting a new two year commitment with your HR20. It only takes a mix-up from a CSR and you'll have a very bad day ahead of you.
> 
> We switch to a TiVo HD with WOW cable and we're very pleased to have TiVo with all the functionality we've been missing with DTV.


I will definitely do that. I've had this confirmed now multiple times over the phone by different DirecTV reps, but I will be sure to confirm with the installer as well before signing anything. I was pretty surprised that the free deal wasn't contingent upon a new commitment and that's one of the main reasons I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The installer will not have the faintest idea about the terms of your contract with DirecTV.

I suggest that you get something in writing.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

stevel said:


> The installer will not have the faintest idea about the terms of your contract with DirecTV.
> 
> I suggest that you get something in writing.


Wouldn't they need to have something from me that would confirm a commitment in the first place? I assume I'll need to sign something from the installer and I'll make sure it does not include any language about a commitment.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

rbro said:


> I'm having our HR10-250 "upgraded" to an HR20 or 21 this week, since it's a free upgrade with no additional commitment,


Be careful, many people have reported DirecTV trying to hold them to a commitment after telling them this.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Scott D said:


> Just go to cable before DirecTV screws you again. DirecTV WILL nickel and dime you to death.


And Comcast won't?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Add another warning to make absolutely certain before accepting the HR20/HR21 that you aren't getting a new commitment. If you accidentally pick up a new commitment it would be for 2 years with a hit of approximately (by memory, so please don't assume these numbers are hard and fast) $20 per month of commitment you haven't met. So, if you quit after 1 month, you'd owe for 23 months * $20 (approx.) which is a pretty hefty hit to absorb.


With that said, if you know someone else that is using an HR20/HR21 check the box out pretty thoroughly and see what you think of it. Check over the DirecTV programming and see what you think of of it too. Basically try to educate yourself in advance if possible so you aren't choosing one versus the other without knowing what you'd be giving up.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, they will give you a new commitment for this. If you're that close... I would not even chance it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357510



Adam1115 said:


> Be careful, many people have reported DirecTV trying to hold them to a commitment after telling them this.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think you better get that in writing.



rbro said:


> I will definitely do that. I've had this confirmed now multiple times over the phone by different DirecTV reps, but I will be sure to confirm with the installer as well before signing anything. I was pretty surprised that the free deal wasn't contingent upon a new commitment and that's one of the main reasons I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

bdowell said:


> Add another warning to make absolutely certain before accepting the HR20/HR21 that you aren't getting a new commitment. If you accidentally pick up a new commitment it would be for 2 years with a hit of approximately (by memory, so please don't assume these numbers are hard and fast) $20 per month of commitment you haven't met. So, if you quit after 1 month, you'd owe for 23 months * $20 (approx.) which is a pretty hefty hit to absorb.
> 
> With that said, if you know someone else that is using an HR20/HR21 check the box out pretty thoroughly and see what you think of it. Check over the DirecTV programming and see what you think of of it too. Basically try to educate yourself in advance if possible so you aren't choosing one versus the other without knowing what you'd be giving up.


It's $12 a month dropped off.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Your Comcast HD depends on where you are. 
Where I am I get all my locals including the CW, PBS and what was the former UPN station. As far as I know, Direct TV doesn't have those channels even with MPEG4.
As far as other HD channels (as best as I can remember):
HBO
Showtime
Starz
Cinemax
Discovery
Universal
ESPN
ESPN2
MOJO
TBS
TNT
National Geographic

What they don't have that I'd like added:
HD Net
HD Net Movies
History Channel
Sci-Fi


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmmm. Well thanks for the tips. I had gotten a few warning phone calls about upgrading and not being able to get MLB Extra Innings in HD unless I upgraded and I was under the impression there was perhaps more programming I wouldn't be able to receive with the HR10-250. So it's $12/month if I were to just cancel and not fulfill my current commitment, or $20? I was looking at Magnus' other thread and I'm paying closer to $100/month. Maybe I just eat the $40-50 for canceling early and just move to Comcast.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

One thing I want to clear up. If I were to just keep the HR10-250 and DirecTV for now, is there a point at which I will no longer be able to access certain programming? Or is it just that my HD programming choices will be limited to the few channels I have now?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

rbro said:


> One thing I want to clear up. If I were to just keep the HR10-250 and DirecTV for now, is there a point at which I will no longer be able to access certain programming? Or is it just that my HD programming choices will be limited to the few channels I have now?


As far as I know it's just the HD channels. SD in MPEG2 will continue for quite some time.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

Meaning the current channels I get in HD will only be viewable in SD? What dates does that go into effect if you know?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

rbro said:


> Meaning the current channels I get in HD will only be viewable in SD? What dates does that go into effect if you know?


No one knows for sure but the latest rumor is September.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> And Comcast won't?


At least you aren't put under a contract.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott D said:


> It's $12 a month dropped off.


its been changed and its now $20 a month........$480 for 2 year commitment.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

rbro,

I just switched and am very happy with my Comcast. I get all of the locals in HD, which D* doesn't usually do. The HD quality is as good as the locals I get OTA and the SD channels are much better than D*.

I looked at my Season Passes on all 3 of my DTivos and discovered that all of them were on Comcast and most of them in HD. Put that together with MRV, Tivocast, and Unbox and I find I am quite happy with the decision to change. 

The nice thing for me was a small charge (I already used them for broadband) for Comcast to bring out a multistreaming card for my Tivo HD. So, it was great to be able to make the comparisons and have 30 days to return the Tivos if I didn't like the setup, plus no commitment for Comcast.

You might investigate that as an option if you are unsure of the 2-year commitment. D* can be hard to pin down in writing sometimes so it becomes your word against theirs. It might be safer if you can try Comcast first while staying with D* before making up your mind - depending on much your up front costs would be and how much you get back if you decide not to use Comcast/Tivo in the 30 days.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been thinking about doing something along these lines. Still I'd need to drop $300 for the Tivo HD, right?


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

Also, if I get a Tivo HD with Comcast can I not use the "On Demand" Comcast feature?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

rbro said:


> Also, if I get a Tivo HD with Comcast can I not use the "On Demand" Comcast feature?


I think Amazon keeps the price of the TiVo HD around $260 - $270.

I use Amazon Unbox for my 'on demand' needs, but I think some people have said that you can call in and order an on demand feature from Comcast. Then it will show up and play on your TiVo HD. I'm not sure. Take a moment and look over the selection at Amazon Unbox. You might be pleasantly surprised, and actually prefer it over cable's on demand.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

rbro said:


> I've been thinking about doing something along these lines. Still I'd need to drop $300 for the Tivo HD, right?


I found one at a CompUSA store going out of business for $249. Of course, that wouldn't be refunded, unless Tivo would give you the refund. My other Tivo was around $279 from Amazon as was mentioned above.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

If the OP lives near a CircuitCity thy might find the real S3 (250 GB) model there for $279. That's a great price if you can find one. However, it currently does not work with M-card.



RS4 said:


> I found one at a CompUSA store going out of business for $249. Of course, that wouldn't be refunded, unless Tivo would give you the refund. My other Tivo was around $279 from Amazon as was mentioned above.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> At least you aren't put under a contract.


Comcast Houston has been advertising a rate lock for 24 moths.

In the small print it tells you of the 2 year programming committment and ETF.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

magnus said:


> If the OP lives near a CircuitCity thy might find the real S3 (250 GB) model there for $279. That's a great price if you can find one. However, it currently does not work with M-card.


Just a small clarification magnus. I know you know this, but the OP might not. The S3 DOES work with the M-cards, but it uses them as single stream. So with an S3, you'd need two M-cards. Whereas with the TiVo HD, you'd only need one M-card.

I have two S3 units, each with two M-cards, and they work just fine.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

cowboys2002 said:


> Comcast Houston has been advertising a rate lock for 24 moths.
> 
> In the small print it tells you of the 2 year programming committment and ETF.


Is that like with the triple play offering? I just have Comcast digital preferred (think it's called that), plus the sports pack. That, along with cable modem internet, and my bill is like $110/month. No committment or ETF for me.

When I had DirecTV, it was like $75/month. But then I had phone and DSL from SBC, and that was another $80+/month.

Now I use Skype for phone and it's like $70/year. Yes, for the year.

So, I'm coming out ahead.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

To quote a former employee, "They all just s*ck different". I recently switched from DTV to Comcast, and I'm happy to have a pair of real tivos and no two year commitment. There is nothing I miss about DTV. I am in one of the Bay Area neighborhoods being upgraded by comcast, "any day now". However, since the upgrade was not complete, there was a 12 month teaser rate instead of the standard 3 or 6 month teaser rate. This offer expires when the upgrade is complete.

-D


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

rbro said:


> Meaning the current channels I get in HD will only be viewable in SD? What dates does that go into effect if you know?


It's happening right now, that's why you got the call and a free upgrade offer because you must have had MLB EI in HD last year.

Already announced conversions to MPEG4 only (i.e. your HR10 won't get them):
1) LA locals/LA DNS
2) Nascar Hotpass HD
3) MLB EI HD

Sunday Ticket HD/Superfan has already been announced in MPEG4 only but the free offers haven't started yet, probably early summer most likely.

That leaves the current national channels (HDNet, Universal, ESPN, etc) to be converted and NY locals.

So probably by the end of the year (or soon after) the HR10 won't get any HD other then OTA. But it will still work just fine for SD.

The HR20/21 is needed for the MPEG4 HD. You'd get the HD channels you get now plus the 85+ more channels that are in MPEG4 only already.

Commitment: I can almost guarantee you there will be a new 2 year commitment. About the only time you can get out of that is if you have a replacement under the protection plan (i.e. your HR10 died).

Honestly, if Tivo is your most important thing and Comcast offers the channels you want then just go to Comcast and get a Tivo HD and be happy. The HR20/21 isn't Tivo. Works just fine for recording plus has things like Media Share (watch videos, listen to music, view pics from your network on your HR20), VOD and so forth but it's not the Tivo UI. So if you can never get over that fact then just go to cable.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, that's what I meant to say but did not get across correctly. I was trying to get across that either way it goes... he would need to get two cards. One for each tuner... at least until Tivo makes a change to the S3 for it to only need the one M-card.



20TIL6 said:


> Just a small clarification magnus. I know you know this, but the OP might not. The S3 DOES work with the M-cards, but it uses them as single stream. So with an S3, you'd need two M-cards. Whereas with the TiVo HD, you'd only need one M-card.
> 
> I have two S3 units, each with two M-cards, and they work just fine.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

I just called DirecTV to confirm my installation/upgrade and now they are telling me I'd need another 24 month commitment. Bastages........so they transfer me to the scheduling department person to cancel the install/upgrade who is now confirming that there is NO commitment.......I'm bailing on the upgrade and will reconsider my options......


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

OK, so it gets even better... I ask the scheduling people to confirm what it will cost me to cancel my contract early before the June expiration. They say they have to transfer me to retention figure out the dollar amount of the early cancellation but again they want to reiterate there would be no commitment, should I choose to upgrade. I get transferred to retention and explain to them the runaround I've been getting since they want to know why I am even asking about early cancellation and THEY then tell me there would be a a new 24 month commitment with any upgrade. Unbelievable, Literally every rep. I talked to at DirecTV today had the opposite story from the last....Doesn't exactly instill customer confidence.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Like I said if you decide to do the upgrade... you'd better get it in writing... about the commitment. Good Luck.



rbro said:


> OK, so it gets even better... I ask the scheduling people to confirm what it will cost me to cancel my contract early before the June expiration. They say they have to transfer me to retention figure out the dollar amount of the early cancellation but again they want to reiterate there would be no commitment, should I choose to upgrade. I get transferred to retention and explain to them the runaround I've been getting since they want to know why I am even asking about early cancellation and THEY then tell me there would be a a new 24 month commitment with any upgrade. Unbelievable, Literally every rep. I talked to at DirecTV today had the opposite story from the last....Doesn't exactly instill customer confidence.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Try Comcast/TiVo HD. No cable committments, you can return the TiVo HD, cancel your TiVo service within 30 days. You might only be out return shipping if you buy the HD from an online retailer.

I'm a former DTV/TiVo user, who left DTV because they no longer offered TiVo. I am completely happy with Comcast and the standalone TiVo units. I don't miss DTV at all.

Good luck to you.


----------



## rbro (Mar 19, 2004)

20TIL6 said:


> Try Comcast/TiVo HD. No cable committments, you can return the TiVo HD, cancel your TiVo service within 30 days. You might only be out return shipping if you buy the HD from an online retailer.
> 
> I'm a former DTV/TiVo user, who left DTV because they no longer offered TiVo. I am completely happy with Comcast and the standalone TiVo units. I don't miss DTV at all.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Thanks. Yeah, I'm going to look into finding some way to do this without breaking the bank. There are a lot of channels I'm paying for on DirecTV that I never watch. I'll need to see what's comparable on Comcast. But I also need to factor in whatever the Comcast charges would be for a 2nd receiver (SD) in my bedroom, whatever monthly HD and DVR service charges they have etc. Then there's the cost of the Tivo HD box, the Tivo service subscription....that all adds up........The trick for me would be to get the average monthly cost at or under the $100/month mark when all is said and done...I'll have to look at the Comcast plans and crunch some numbers. I've bailed on the DirectTV HR20/21 upgrade for now though.......


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

rbro said:


> Unbelievable, Literally every rep. I talked to at DirecTV today had the opposite story from the last....Doesn't exactly instill customer confidence.


You have to keep in mind that just like installers, DTV is hiring customer service reps as fast as they can to keep up with all the new HD subscribers they are getting. Tivo or not, if you want HD, Directv is the place to be. You can go with cable but it will be a year or more before they catch up with Directv's HD package.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

rbro said:


> Our DirecTV commitment expires this coming June. I'm seriously thinking of buying a Tivo HD and signing up with Comcast at that time.


Jump! Jump! Jump! Jump!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just had to make the same decision and I decided to stick with D*. I figured a minimum of $600 for 2 Tivos. Then I had to add in the immediate out of pocket money to actually pay for the Tivo service. It was a lot of money to come up with when D* was willing to do it all for $20. Yea, the commitment was a concern. 

But I didn't have a lot of choice. There were at least 5 channels that my wife watches a lot that Comcast didn't carry. And I just went through 3 weeks of pure hell with them over my cable modem. 

So I got the HR21. Don't love it. Don't hate it. Miss my Tivo? Sure. But it's good enough for the money I saved. It's gotten better with the latest software. It's too bad D* didn't let Tivo keep going and do some of the things their stand alone boxes can do. 

If you have the money the Tivo/Comcast route isn't a bad one. But if you go the HR21 route, you won't die. 

Hey, that should be their new advertising slogan!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

For the short term that might be ok but....

1200 per year (Directv) or spend around $700 (for 1 S2 w/ Lifetime and 1 Tivo HD w/ $99 year of MSD). The equipment would be yours. You could
save even more by using local OTA digital on the Tivo HD and Dish Prepaid on the S2. Within the first year you would have the equipment paid for. And the next year depending on how you have things configured... you would be saving $100 per month.

If you're even close to the towers for OTA reception... you should check this out.

You won't die if you go OTA only.... trust me.



midas said:


> I just had to make the same decision and I decided to stick with D*. I figured a minimum of $600 for 2 Tivos. Then I had to add in the immediate out of pocket money to actually pay for the Tivo service. It was a lot of money to come up with when D* was willing to do it all for $20. Yea, the commitment was a concern.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> You have to keep in mind that just like installers, DTV is hiring customer service reps as fast as they can to keep up with all the new HD subscribers they are getting. Tivo or not, if you want HD, Directv is the place to be. You can go with cable but it will be a year or more before they catch up with Directv's HD package.


DirecTV Myth:

More HD channels equates to more HD content.

Just because DirecTV can offer a 6 car garage and currently cable only offers a 3 car garage DOES NOT mean that there are any more BMW's and fewer Chevy's parked in either one.

I'll say it again, from my own research with a neighbor, actual HD content is roughly equal. We compared various programming timeslots. 9-noon, mid afternoon, and primetime. And we counted how many programming hours of HD content was being broadcast.

Guess what. My neighbor, with all those glorious HD channels he's getting from DirecTV was producing about the same number of hours of true HD content as my lowly, pathetic, crippled (noted sarcasm), vastly inferior HD channel lineup from Comcast.

But kudos to DirecTV for their marketing twist of equating channels to actual content. They are pretty good at twisting things, even beyond the facts surrounding the 2 yr committment issue, as the OP has just been finding out.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

First, DirecTV will almost certainly hold you two a 2 year contract, despite what you have been told by their representatives. This is one of their well established business tactics to retain customers. Second, don't cancel your DirecTV account, just do a long term suspension of your account, say 6 months, to be sure you really like comcast and to avoid paying the cancellation fees. At the end of the suspension, they may consider your committment done and you can cancel at that time without penalty.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

20TIL6 said:


> DirecTV Myth:
> 
> More HD channels equates to more HD content.


So true, see (MTVHD, VH!HD, ETC) but my favorite is TBSHD. Who defines HD as a stretched SD image?

HD capable is far from HD content.


----------



## deb1919 (May 8, 2002)

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/pressroom/pressreleases/2008/COMCASTLAUNCHESDVRWITHTIVOSERVICEINBOSTONAREA,DELIVERSONDEMAND,HDANDTIVOSERVICEINONEBOX.html

Hopefully they will make this available beyond Boston.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

20TIL6 said:


> DirecTV Myth:
> 
> More HD channels equates to more HD content.
> 
> ...


Yes, do your research. But I would look at what programs you watch, not what is available on a per hour basis.

For *me* DirecTV HD content blows away anything cable can offer, in my area anyway.

Does cable have any of the following HD shows? 
Stargate Atlantis, Battlestar Galactica, nearly every NHL game, nearly every MLB game, every NFL game, All the movies on Starz and Cinemax. And that's just off the top of my head. Cable can't even come close to compete. And that's with Charter, Comcast or TWC who are all in various communities around this area.

But if you have an awesome cable company in your area (rare it seems) that has all the programs in HD that you want then by all means, go with what makes you happy. One only needs to go to AVS and see threads like "When is Comcast going to get SciFi and USA in HD!!!!" to see that all are not equal and all is not great in cable land for many people. SciFi in HD alone is enough to keep me with DirecTV.

But we all have our own priorities and people just need to quit suffering with one provider over another if they have a choice and the choice is better. Make the move.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

20TIL6 said:


> DirecTV Myth:
> 
> More HD channels equates to more HD content.
> 
> ...


Just keep telling yourself that. As long as you believe it, it will make you happy.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> Just keep telling yourself that. As long as you believe it, it will make you happy.


Will do. As I am sure your confusion of capacity and content does for you.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> You have to keep in mind that just like installers, DTV is hiring customer service reps as fast as they can to keep up with all the new HD subscribers they are getting. Tivo or not, if you want HD, Directv is the place to be. You can go with cable but it will be a year or more before they catch up with Directv's HD package.


ROTFLMAO!  I hope the QA is better for the installers than the CSRs -- it is not so easy to aim the behemoth 5LNB dish.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

Besides having an HR10-250 I also have a Tivo Series 3 that I got just over a year ago because I had lifetime on a Tivo DVR-DVD recorder so I transfered the lifetime to the Tivo Series 3. A few months ago I changed from the HR10 to the HR20 because I wanted to see the new HD channels. I planned to use the HD-Tivo for local HD channels and the HR20 for the Directv national HD channels. 

After using the HR20 a few weeks I found that I like it better and now record my local channels on the HR20 as well. I don't use the Tivo very often any more. I hate to say this but for watching and recordoing TV shows, Directv has made improvements over what Tivo has done. I love having Caller ID on screen and like knowing how much disk space is left. These are two features we have been asking Tivo for for years and they haven't provided them. The HR20 also allows you to watch your shows while you see what else is on or work on the To Do list. 

Tell me, what has Tivo done in the last few years to make the DVR section of the user interface better? Tivo has added ways to make money for Tivo, such as Amazon video downloads and other Internet downloads but unless that's something you want that function is of little use. I use my DVRs to record and watch TV shows. The Directv DVR is easier to use and more convenient than Tivo is today. Directv took what Tivo has and made it better. Tivo needs to look at the competition and make improvements.

If you want an HD DVR for recording and watching TV shows and want more HD content and HD channels, stay with Directv. If you want a DVR so you can watch the Tivo interface, then stay with Tivo and switch to cable.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

rickmeoff said:


> its been changed and its now $20 a month........$480 for 2 year commitment.


No, it's $12.00. Better call them again. the 1 year contract is $20.00.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott D said:


> No, it's $12.00. Better call them again. the 1 year contract is $20.00.


not the way i read it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=373690&highlight=$480


----------

